# ACEP Conference..



## TONYA T MORGAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Will there be any of you attending the ACEP conference in January????


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 30, 2009)

where is it being held? I'm up in maine so I am guessing no...too bad, I would love to go!


----------



## sciulli (Jan 5, 2010)

*ACEP conference*

Tonya,

Southwest airlines has a really good deal on flights to Las Vegas (well atleast from my state Pennsylvania)  $101 each way.

I'll probably be attending the May ACEP conference in Phoenix, AZ.

Linda
Sciullila@upmc.edu


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Las Vegas*

I will be attending the aCEP Coding/Reimbursement conference in Vegas is January. If you haven't been to one before, it is worthwhile.
Will be hard to get to some of those early sessions due to the location.

Jim


----------



## Mindy Davis (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone in ACEP will be offering another Advanced Procedural coding other than the one in Arizona?  

I was wondering if they offer it in Chicago.


----------

